# BVi Charter --Horizon Yacht Charter Company



## Yamsailor

Hi All,

I am planning on visiting the BVI's in January 2009. Does anyone know about Horizon Yacht Charters? How do they treat their customers? How do they compare with the Moorings and Sunsail?

Thanks!


----------



## harryrezz

Decent reputation ... see their boats around from time to time and they look OK.


----------



## Zanshin

I see them around a lot as well. I would suggest you visit the Traveltalk Online BVI Forum and ask your question there and I'm certain you will get a lot of responses.


----------



## markdigi

I've used them twice and was pleased both times. The boats are well maintained and the price was somewhat less than Moorings. What I like most is that they're a smaller outfit and I've found that it's quicker getting off the dock compared to the chaos that I've encountered at the Moorings.

And they've always treated me well.


----------



## lcdittmar

I have also used them twice for BVI charters. It is a very well run organization and I would not hesitate to recommend them.


----------



## Yamsailor

*Horizon Yacht Charters-BVI*

Thank you for the info guys!


----------



## tdw

*Warning*

Scott is a Web Marketer and according to the link below, is currently setting up a Blog on behalf of Horizon. My guess is that his Web Marketing business has Horizon as a client.

My suggestion is that anyone reading his posts, takes his advice with a grain of salt.

Scott Jacob's Public Profile

"Scott Jacob Creating new Blog for HYC"

Scott....do not post anymore unpaid advertisements for anyone.

Are you going to come clean on your commercial arrangements with Horizon ?


----------



## DropTop

I know this thread is a little old, but I figure someone might read it in the future trying to find info about Horizon.

I've never chartered with them, but I spent a few days in Nanny Cay Marina where they are baised a couple years ago on a trip through the BVI while I did some repairs on our boat. I had a few dealings with them while trying locate places to get parts and tools over the course of the weekend I was there. 

They were very freindly and extremly helpfull in getting good advice on everything from the local taxi's to calling west marine and asking a favor from the girl working to stay open a few minutes extra so we could get our badly need parts that night (it was a sunday). 

If they take care of their boats and customers as well as they do other sailors in the marina, I would definitly reccomend them.


----------



## wind4me

*Hyc*

I've used them and had a bad experience. Found the boat to be poorly equipped, we broke down and we lost one day waiting on repairs.

Having said that, I have to say that I researched all the companies thoroughly before going and HYC got stellar reviews almost across the board ....that's why I chose them.


----------



## seariders

Trust me, anyone but BVI Yacht Charters...


----------



## jelman

*"anyone but BVI Yacht Charters" ??*

Hi,

Can you elaborate? I've seen other good postings about them and was thinking of using them this summer, so your comment worries me. Thanks.

Jeff



seariders said:


> Trust me, anyone but BVI Yacht Charters...


----------



## seariders

*BVI Yacht Charters...Not Good Idea!*

Good Day,

My problem and a good friends very bad experience is specifically with BVI Yacht Charters "Not Horizon" due to previous rental problems. Actually I purchased a boat and no longer Charter.

BVI Yacht Charters I feel, Band-Aid there boats, abuse them and to not properly maintain them "my opinion and experience" specifically Adam... the person in charge of the marina rentals and maintenance. He has no character to admit mistakes, accept responsibility and has a major problem telling the truth. When I took my problem to the next level "Owner of BVI Yacht Charters, can't remember his name" he could not be contacted through his office. His secretary did a good job of excuses, and avoiding concerns to talk directly with Owner and has Adam call me back to hear him talk lies to me, which was an insult. I can not recommend BVI Yacht Charters to anyone... only have bad memories.

I was in Nanny Cay and saw how well Horizon took care of the boats while docked temporarily in the marina. I even met a few managers, workers and customers. From what I saw, Horizon continuously maintain, clean and respect there fleet. Customers seemed happy with service and condition of boats. Horizon won best Boat Charter last year and deserved the respect. I would recommend Horizon at Nanny Cay to anyone based on what I have seen. I have seen a lot of Moorings and Sun Sail while cruising and it seems Sun Sail has there fix-it boat busy repairing there fleet often, while under Charter. This is our personal observation.

Best of luck and I hope you enjoy your vacation.
Seariders


----------



## jelman

Seariders,

Thank you. This is helpful info and I'll take into account. Right now I'm leaning toward either TMM or Horizon. I've had friends who have used both and had good experiences. My impression of TMM is that they're a bit anal--which is good and exactly what I'd want!

Jeff



seariders said:


> Good Day,
> 
> My problem and a good friends very bad experience is specifically with BVI Yacht Charters "Not Horizon" due to previous rental problems. Actually I purchased a boat and no longer Charter.
> 
> BVI Yacht Charters I feel, Band-Aid there boats, abuse them and to not properly maintain them "my opinion and experience" specifically Adam... the person in charge of the marina rentals and maintenance. He has no character to admit mistakes, accept responsibility and has a major problem telling the truth. When I took my problem to the next level "Owner of BVI Yacht Charters, can't remember his name" he could not be contacted through his office. His secretary did a good job of excuses, and avoiding concerns to talk directly with Owner and has Adam call me back to hear him talk lies to me, which was an insult. I can not recommend BVI Yacht Charters to anyone... only have bad memories.
> 
> I was in Nanny Cay and saw how well Horizon took care of the boats while docked temporarily in the marina. I even met a few managers, workers and customers. From what I saw, Horizon continuously maintain, clean and respect there fleet. Customers seemed happy with service and condition of boats. Horizon won best Boat Charter last year and deserved the respect. I would recommend Horizon at Nanny Cay to anyone based on what I have seen. I have seen a lot of Moorings and Sun Sail while cruising and it seems Sun Sail has there fix-it boat busy repairing there fleet often, while under Charter. This is our personal observation.
> 
> Best of luck and I hope you enjoy your vacation.
> Seariders


----------



## wind4me

Jelman I can't go into everything that happened but in general, almost to a person the employees were simply rude. Maybe we expected too much but we were on vacation and spent a decent amount of money on the charter.....at least they could act like they wanted/appreciated our business. It was all business (after we found our own boat)....sign this, sign that, pay this, pay that, chart briefing, lousy boat briefing and we're off. Mechancial failure that took almost 24 hours to fix and no communication or offer of compensation from the charter company until after some threatening emails. That said, I did have several discussions with one of the owners and he admitted they clearly didn't put thier best foot forward on our charter. So, I'm giving them another chance because I believe in a second chance and I because leaving from Nanny Cay gives me the best opportunity to get the farthest away from Tortola my first day ! I never did understand those who fly all the way down there to hang out in Trellis Bay for example....


----------



## wind4me

Jelman.....I've also given TMM a couple of looks and unless Horizon really knocks my socks off this Summer, I may give them a try. Again, the only negative for me is location. I like to head West my first day and it just makes it more difficult though there's a lot to be said for the peace of mind you get knowing that the boat's on a preventative maintenance program.


----------



## jelman

Yipes! You're more patient and forgiving than I fear I would be (but more power to you). Do you have experience with any of the other charter companies, in particular TMM or Horizon? Thanks!

Jeff



wind4me said:


> Jelman I can't go into everything that happened but in general, almost to a person the employees were simply rude. Maybe we expected too much but we were on vacation and spent a decent amount of money on the charter.....at least they could act like they wanted/appreciated our business. It was all business (after we found our own boat)....sign this, sign that, pay this, pay that, chart briefing, lousy boat briefing and we're off. Mechancial failure that took almost 24 hours to fix and no communication or offer of compensation from the charter company until after some threatening emails. That said, I did have several discussions with one of the owners and he admitted they clearly didn't put thier best foot forward on our charter. So, I'm giving them another chance because I believe in a second chance and I because leaving from Nanny Cay gives me the best opportunity to get the farthest away from Tortola my first day ! I never did understand those who fly all the way down there to hang out in Trellis Bay for example....


----------



## wind4me

My experience in the BVI's has been with Horizon. I sail mostly in the Chesapeake so just being able to see what you're swimming in is welcome change for me but these charter companies are in the customer service business....plain and simple. The only way to differentiate is to offer better and more services and if you don't buy into that school of thought then you probably shouldn't be in the charter business. Like I said, I'm giving Horizon another try because I've seen other comments that were favorable so who knows........


----------



## chiefjohnson

I have chartered Horizon boats on two occasions & have been very pleased. In fact, I just returned from a one-way from St. Maarten to BVI on the Horizon BVI's Beneteau 523 (It's About Time). The staff at both bases are friendly and helpful.


----------



## Bermudahigh

*charter companies*

we've done a bunch of charters in the bvi/usvi. 
up until recently, i've used TMM at least 15 times and always great.
We did a quick, impromptu trip and TMM was booked.
I remember reading about ProValor being sold. Thought I'd ck them out.

My last 4 charters have been with Jim and Cecelia (sp)at ProValor Yacht Charters on Tortola.
They bent over backwards to make things work for us at a time when we needed all the help we could get....(medical stuff)
They try harder than the rest and i hope that you give them a "lookie see".
no vested interest....just happy to send folks along to them. They deserve it.
Happy sails,
joe


----------

